# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  مدارسة المنظومة البيقونية

## ام سلمة الجزائرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




الحمدلله وحده والصلاة والصلام على من لانبي بعده اما بعد
يسرنى اخواتى بارك الله فيكن
ان ابدا معكن مدارسة المنظومة البيقونية 
واتمنى ان ارى منكن  موافقة وتفاعلا
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

أحسن الله إليكِ وبارك فيكِ 
مُبادرة رائعة, وفي انتظار كيفية المدارسة على حسب ما ترغبين, هذا المتن بالصوت لمن أرادتْ المتابعة, رزقني الله وإياكِ والمسلمات العلم النافع والعمل الصالح المُتَقبل:

----------


## مروة عاشور

هذه قراءة جميلة, حفِظَ المتن عليها أحدُ الأطفال ولمَّا يتجاوز الرابعة من عمره:

http://ar.islamway.net/lesson/446#

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

جزاكم الله خيرا
ستكون المدارسة  بيتين بيتين  مع شرحهما
ثم نطرح اسئلة بعدالشرح

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

بارك الله فيك
نلاحظ أن أختنا "ترجو التفاعل"
والأخت جديدة ومفيش داع للفضائح ^_^ كفاية أختنا آمال جميلة أحبطتناها بجدارة
حفظ الله البلاد والعباد من المثبطين والمحبطين الذين يتركون المجلس النسائي بلا تفاعل

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

إذن فلنبدأ على بركة الله ... بارك الله في أخواتي طالبات علم المصطلح
أنصح أخواتي بحفظ البيقونية ، لا أنسى أيام حفظ البيقونية عندما أردت تسميعها للشيخ حفظه الله وكان من تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، عندما شرعت في التسميع أوقفني عند بعض الأبيات لإعرابها !!!

----------


## مروة عاشور

> إذن فلنبدأ على بركة الله ... بارك الله في أخواتي طالبات علم المصطلح
> أنصح أخواتي بحفظ البيقونية ، لا أنسى أيام حفظ البيقونية عندما أردت تسميعها للشيخ حفظه الله وكان من تلاميذ الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله ، عندما شرعت في التسميع أوقفني عند بعض الأبيات لإعرابها !!!


ما شاء الله! هكذا يكون الاختبار
هل تذكرين تلك الأبيات التي اختارها؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ما شاء الله! هكذا يكون الاختبار
> هل تذكرين تلك الأبيات التي اختارها؟


*حياك الله أخيتي مروة وبارك فيك، علي تذكر 12 عاما مضت .... ما اذكره هو:

‏(‏مُؤْتَلِفٌ‏  )‏ مُتَّفِقُ الخطِّ فَقَطْ ** وضِدُّهُ ‏(‏مُختَلِفٌ‏)   فَاخْشَ الغَلَطْ 

ما إعراب فاخش ؟ 
وما أصل الكلمة ؟  
وهل  ( فَاخْشَ ) هي مد أم همز ؟ 
فإن كانت همز هل هي وصل أم قطع ؟



فَوْقَ الثَّلاثيَن بأرْبَعٍ أتَتْ ** أقْسامُهَا ثمَّ بخيٍر خُتِمَتْ

وقوله حفظه الله : هل يستقيم قول : ( أقسامها ) ؟ أم أبياتها ؟*

هذه بعض الأسئلة التي أذكرها !

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

طيب بارك الله فيكن
سنبدا باذن الله من السبت القادم ان شاء الله
ونسال الله ان يوفقنا 
لفهمها واتمامها

----------


## محبة الحديث النبوي

والله معكن الله اكبر باذن الله قدر المستطاع

----------


## مروة عاشور

: ) هذه المواقف يصعب نسيانها.




> *حياك الله أخيتي مروة وبارك فيك، علي تذكر 12 عاما مضت .... ما اذكره هو:
> 
> ‏(‏مُؤْتَلِفٌ‏  )‏ مُتَّفِقُ الخطِّ فَقَطْ ** وضِدُّهُ ‏(‏مُختَلِفٌ‏)   فَاخْشَ الغَلَطْ 
> 
> ما إعراب فاخش ؟ 
> 
> فعل أمر مبني على ما يجزم به مُضارعه؛ مبني على حذف الألف, والفاعل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتَ.
> 
> وما أصل الكلمة ؟ 
> ...


هل أصبتُ أستاذتي؟

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

ما شاء الله، بارك الله فيكِ.

وجزاكن الله خير الدنيا والاخرة.

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

اهلابكن وتذكرن (من سلك طريقا يطلب فيه العلم سهل الله له طريقا الى الجنة)
الهمة الهمة الهمة بارك الله فيكن

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

> الهمة الهمة الهمة بارك الله فيكن


هذا ما ينقصني، الله المستعان.

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن  سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن  لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله صلى الله  عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه
أما بعد‏:‏ 
سنشرع فى مدارسة المنظومة البيقونية من اليوم باذن الله تعالى  بشرح مختصر ميسر للممبتدئ وتذكرة للمنتهى

المصطلح‏:‏ علم يعرف به أحوال الراوي والمروي من حيث القبول والرد‏.‏ 

وفائدة علم المصطلح‏:‏ هو تنقية الأدلة الحديثية وتخليصها مما يشوبها من‏:‏  ضعيف وغيره، ليتمكن من الاستدلال بها لأن المستدل بالسنة يحتاج إلى أمرين  هما‏:‏ 
1 - ثبوتها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم‏.‏ 
2 - ثبوت دلالتها على الحكم‏.‏ 
اعلم أن علم الحديث ينقسم إلى قسمين‏:‏ 
1 - علم الحديث رواية‏.‏ يبحث عما ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم من أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله‏.‏ ويبحث فيما يُنقل لا في النقل‏.‏ 

2 - علم الحديث درايةوهوعلم يُبحث فيه عن أحوال الراوي والمروي من حيث القبول والرد‏.‏(وهذا الذى نتناوله ان شاء الله)
تعريف المؤلف
قيل عمر وقيل طه بن محمد بن فتوح البيقوني(كان حيا قبل 1080هجري-1669م)محدث أصولي

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

بداية الشرح 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بدا المؤلف رحمه الله بالبسملة اقتداء بكتاب الله تعالى او ربما عملا بحديث (كل امر ذى بال لايبدا به بسم الله فهو اقطع)  ضعيف
أبدأُ بالحمدِ مُصَلِّياً على ** مُحمَّدٍ خَيِر نبيْ أُرسِلا 
بدا المؤلف  رحمه الله البيت الاول بالحمد  
والحمد كما قال ابن القيم فى الوابل الصيب (هو الاخبارعن الله تعالى بصفات كماله مع محبته وتعظيمه)
ثم قال (مصليا على محمد خير نبي ارسلا) 
قال ابو العالية رحمه الله (صلاة الله ثناؤه عنه عندالملائكة وصلاة الملائكة الدعاء)
اكتفى المؤلف رحمه الله بالصلاة دون التسليم  وهذا كرهه الامام النووى رحمه الله لان الاية تقول ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيماً  [الأحزاب:56] لكن العلماء كره لمن كان ديدنه ذلك اي الصلاة دون التسليم

وذِي مِنَ أقسَامِ الحديث عدَّة ** وكُلُّ واحدٍ أتى وحدَّه 
وذى :اي يشير ان المنظومة تحتوى على اقسام الحديث
اقسام الحديث عدة :اقسام الحديث عديدة اى انواعه كثيرة
وكل واحد اتى وحده: اي كل واحد اتى وتعريفة

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

المطلوب منكن 
تقمن باختصار الدرس  باسلوبكن  مع ابراز المهم من الشرح
وايضا هناك  بحث  وهو لماذا لم نعرف الحمد بالثناء او نعرفه بالشكر
بارك الله فيكن

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك ، فاخش فعل ( يخشى ) همزته وصل واعرابه فعل أمر مبني على حذف حرف العلة من آخره .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> المطلوب منكن 
> تقمن باختصار الدرس  باسلوبكن  مع ابراز المهم من الشرح
> وايضا هناك  بحث  وهو لماذا لم نعرف الحمد بالثناء او نعرفه بالشكر
> بارك الله فيكن


الدرس مختصر يصعب اختصاره ، اقترح أن يكون الدرس أكثر توسعا ..

فالحمد معناه : وصف المحمود بصفات الكمال مع المحبة والتعظيم .
أما الثناء فهو تكرار الحمد .
الحمد يختص باللسان ، بخلاف الشكر فهو باللسان والقلب والجوارح .
فالحمد يكون في مقابل نعمة ، ويكون بدونها ، بخلاف  الشكر لا يكون، إلا في مقابل نعمة .

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> الدرس مختصر يصعب اختصاره ، اقترح أن يكون الدرس أكثر توسعا ..
> بارك الله فيك اخيتى  وحتى ان كان مختصرا اتمنى اعادت تلخيصيه على رؤس الاقلام  كى يثبت الشرح ويتاصل المفهوم
> فالحمد معناه : وصف المحمود بصفات الكمال مع المحبة والتعظيم .
> أما الثناء فهو تكرار الحمد .
> الحمد يختص باللسان ، بخلاف الشكر فهو باللسان والقلب والجوارح .
> فالحمد يكون في مقابل نعمة ، ويكون بدونها ، بخلاف  الشكر لا يكون، إلا في مقابل نعمة .


كلامى موجه للاخوات هل توافق الاخت ام علي حفظها الله فى الفرق بين الحمد والثناء والشكروما هو الدليل?

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> هذا ما ينقصني، الله المستعان.


استعينى بالدعاء ياام عبد الرحمن 
فليس هناك معين الا الله

----------


## مروة عاشور

*بالفعل الشرح مختصر وواضح, لكن خلاصته: بدأ المؤلف – رحمه الله – بحمد الله والصلاة على رسوله, ثم ذكر أن أنواع الحديث عديدة سيذكر كل واحد منها مع تعريف له.
*
*تفضَّلتْ أختنا "أم علي" بتوضيح الفرق بين الحمد والشكر كما ورد عن أهل العلم, وبالتأكيد لن نخالفها, وأود نقل ما ذكره ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في ذلك:*
*"الفرق بينهما: أن الشكر أعم من جهة أنواعه وأسبابه، وأخص من جهة متعلقاته، والحمد أعم من جهة المتعلقات، وأخص من جهة الأسباب.*
*أي أن الشكر يكون بالقلب خضوعًا واستكانة، وباللسان ثناء واعترافًا، وبالجوارح طاعة وانقيادًا.*
*ومتعلقه: النعم دون الأوصاف الذاتية، فلا يقال: شكرنا الله على حياته وسمعه وبصره وعلمه، وهو المحمود عليها كما هو محمود على إحسانه وعدله.*
*والشكر يكون على الإحسان والنعم، فكل ما يتعلق به الشكر يتعلق به الحمد من غير عكس، وكل ما يقع به الحمد يقع به الشكر من غير عكس" ا.هـ.*

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> *بالفعل الشرح مختصر وواضح, لكن خلاصته: بدأ المؤلف – رحمه الله – بحمد الله والصلاة على رسوله, ثم ذكر أن أنواع الحديث عديدة سيذكر كل واحد منها مع تعريف له.
> *
> *تفضَّلتْ أختنا "أم علي" بتوضيح الفرق بين الحمد والشكر كما ورد عن أهل العلم, وبالتأكيد لن نخالفها, وأود نقل ما ذكره ابن القيِّم رحمه الله في ذلك:*
> *"الفرق بينهما: أن الشكر أعم من جهة أنواعه وأسبابه، وأخص من جهة متعلقاته، والحمد أعم من جهة المتعلقات، وأخص من جهة الأسباب.*
> *أي أن الشكر يكون بالقلب خضوعًا واستكانة، وباللسان ثناء واعترافًا، وبالجوارح طاعة وانقيادًا.*
> *ومتعلقه: النعم دون الأوصاف الذاتية، فلا يقال: شكرنا الله على حياته وسمعه وبصره وعلمه، وهو المحمود عليها كما هو محمود على إحسانه وعدله.*
> *والشكر يكون على الإحسان والنعم، فكل ما يتعلق به الشكر يتعلق به الحمد من غير عكس، وكل ما يقع به الحمد يقع به الشكر من غير عكس" ا.هـ.*


ماشاء الله احسنت
لكن ينقصك الدليل

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

تبارَكَ الله!
أحسَنَ اللهُ إليكُنّ جميعًا ونفعَ بكُنّ...
هُنا الدّليلُ بإذنِ الله

[ ص: 133 ] *وسئل عن "* *الحمد والشكر " ما حقيقتهما ؟ هل هما معنى واحد أو معنيان ؟ وعلى أي شيء يكون الحمد ؟ وعلى أي شيء يكون ا**لشكر* *؟ .* 




الحاشية رقم: 1

*فأجاب : الحمد لله رب العالمين . "* *الحمد* *  "* *يتضمن المدح والثناء على المحمود بذكر محاسنه سواء كان الإحسان إلى الحامد أو لم يكن والشكر لا يكون* *إلا على إحسان المشكور إلى الشاكر فمن هذا الوجه الحمد أعم من الشكر ; لأنه يكون على المحاسن والإحسان* *فإن الله تعالى يحمد على ما له من الأسماء الحسنى والمثل الأعلى وما خلقه في الآخرة والأولى ; ولهذا قال** تعالى : {* *الحمد لله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور* *  }* *وقال : {* *الحمد لله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وله الحمد في الآخرة* *  }* *وقال : {* *الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع يزيد في الخلق ما يش**اء* *  }* 

* .*  [ ص: 134 ] *وأما " الشكر " فإنه لا يكون إلا على الإنعام فهو أخص من الحمد من هذا الوجه ; لكنه يكون بالقلب واليد** واللسان كما قيل :* 
*أفادتكم النعماء مني ثلاثة :* *يدي ولساني والضمير المحجبا* *ولهذا قال تعالى : {* *اعملوا آل داود شكرا* *  } .* 

* و " الحمد " إنما يكون بالقلب واللسان فمن هذا الوجه الشكر أعم من جهة أنواعه والحمد أعم من جهة أسب**ابه ومن هذا الحديث {* *الحمد لله رأس الشكر فمن لم يحمد الله لم يشكره* *  }* *وفي الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : {* *إن الله ليرضى عن العبد يأكل الأكلة فيحمده عليها ويشرب الشربة فيحمده عليها* *  }* *والله أعلم . 

مجموع فتاوَى ابن تيمية
*
http://www.islamweb.net/newlibrary/d...k_no=22&ID=683

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

احسن الله اليك
ليس هذا هوالدليل بل هذا قول العلماء
 بل هناك دليل صريح فى الفرق بين الحمد والشكر والثناء 
انتظركن.......

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

يااخوات 
اين الهمة

----------


## مروة عاشور

بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ
أرى ألا يتوقف هذا الشرح النافع على إجابة السؤال.

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

> بارك الله فيكِ ونفع بكِ
> أرى ألا يتوقف هذا الشرح النافع على إجابة السؤال.


+ الكُلّ -واللهُ أعلَم- أتَى بما لدَيه+ الظّروف هيَ ما تحولُ بينَنا وبينَ المُشارَكَة الفاعِلة+ المُؤمِنُ كيّسٌ فطِن يُعطِي كُلّ أمرٍ حقّهُ، ويُرتّبُ أولَوِيّاتَه، ولعلّ الأخوات بل أنا واثقة أنّهُنّ جميعًا لديهنّ ما يشغلُهُنّ...
فسامِحِينا وخيرُهُما الّذي يبدَأُ بالسّلام (ابتسامة)

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

طيب 
وتمنيت من الاخوات ان ياتين بالدليل  
الدليل الذى يفرق بين الحمد والثناء  هو 
*أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه وأصحاب السنن وغيرهم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: قال الله عز وجل: قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين  ولعبدي ما سأل. فإذا قال العبد: الحمد لله رب العالمين. قال الله: حمدني  عبدي، فإذا قال: الرحمن الرحيم. قال الله: أثنى علي عبدي. فإذا قال: مالك  يوم الدين. قال: مجدني عبدي. وقال مرة: فوض إلي عبدي. وإذا قال: إياك نعبد  وإياك نستعين. قال: هذا بيني وبين عبدي، ولعبدي ما سأل. فإذا قال: اهدنا  الصراط المستقيم صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين.  قال: هذا لعبدي، ولعبدي ما سأل.* *وهذا الحديث من أعظم فضائل الفاتحة، ومما استدل به الجمهور على وجوبها بعينها في كل ركعة من ركعات الصلاة.

*

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

أوَّلُها ‏(‏الصحيحُ‏)‏ وهوَ ما اتَّصَلْ ** إسنادُهُ ولْم يُشَذّ أو يُعلّ 

يَرْويهِ عَدْلٌ ضَابِطٌ عَنْ مِثْلِهِ ** مُعْتَمَدٌ في ضَبْطِهِ ونَقْلِهِ 
بدا المؤلف رحمه الله بالح
ديث الصحيح لانه افضل مراتب الحديث واشرفها فاخبر عن شروطه فقال 
(وهو مااتصل اسناده) ونستخلص من هذا الكلام ان له شرطان
اولا الاسناد  وهو سلسلة الرجال الذين رووا الحديث 
لان اي كلام ينقل لك لابد له من ناقل  فكيف بحديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  
مثاله زيد عن عمر عن عبد الله عن خالد عن اسحاق  اولنجعلها بالارقام كما  شرحها الشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى 
واحد عن اثنان عن ثلاثة عن اربعة عن خمسة (مثلا)
ثانيا اتصال السند  مثاله اذا روى واحد عن اثنان عن ثلاثة عن اربعة عن خمسة  فهذا  اسناده لم يسقط منه اي احد اذاهواسناد متصل 
اما اذا قلت واحد عن ثلاثة عن اربعة عن خمسة فهذا اسناد منقطع لان رقم اثنان سقط  اذا هو اسناد منقطع
ثم قال رحمه الله 
(ولْم يُشَذّ)
والشذوذ‏:‏ قد يكون في حديث واحد، وقد يكون في حديثين منفصلين، يعني أنه لا  يشترط في الشذوذ أن يكون الرواة قد اختلفوا في حديث واحد، بل قد يكون  الشاذ أتى في حديث آخر
لو روى إنسان حديثاً على وجه، ورواه إنسانٌ آخر على وجه يخالف الأول، وهذا  الثاني أقوى في العدالة أو في الضبط، فيكون الأول شاذًّا‏.‏ 
ومن الشذوذ‏:‏ أن يخالف ما عُلم بالضرورة من الدين‏.‏
‏.‏
مثاله‏:‏ في صحيح البخاري رواية «أنه يبقى في النار فضلٌ عمن دخلها من أهل الدنيا، فيُنشىء الله لها أقواماً فيدخلهم النار»‏.‏ 
قوله ‏(‏أو يُعَلَّ‏)‏ معناه أي يُقدح فيه بعلة تمنع قبوله، فإذا وجدت في الحديث علة تمنع قبوله فليس الحديث بصحيح‏.‏ 

ومعنى العلة في الأصل هي‏:‏ وصفٌ يوجب خروج البدن عن الاعتدال الطبيعي‏.‏ 

قوله‏:‏ ‏(‏يرويه عدل‏)‏  لكنه عند أهل العلم هو‏:‏ وصف في الشخص يقتضي الاستقامة، في الدين، والمروءة‏.‏ 

 المروءة هي أن يستعمل ما يجمله أمام الناس، ويزينه ويمدحوه عليه، وأن  يترك ما يدنسه ويشينه عند الناس، كما لو فعل الإنسان شيئاً أمام المجتمع  وهذا الفعل مخالف لما عليه الناس، فإذا رأوا ذلك الفعل عدوه فعلاً قبيحاً،  لا يفعله إلا أراذل الناس والمنحطون من السفلة، فنقول‏:‏ إن هذا ليس بعدل،  وذلك لأنه مروءته لم تستقم، وبفعله هذا خالف ما عليه الناس فسقطت مروءته‏.‏  
وقوله ‏(‏ضابط‏)‏‏ هو  الحافظ وهوالذي يحفظ ما روى تحمّلاً وأداءً‏ و أن يكون نبيهاً يقظاً عند تحديث الشيخ للحديث، فلا تكاد تخرج كلمة من فم  الشيخ إلا وقد ضبطها وحفظها وهذا هو التحمل‏ والاداء هو روايتها 
والضبط ضبطان  ضبط صدر وضبط كتابة 
الخلاصة شروط الحديث الصحيح ستة وهى
--السند
--اتصال السند
--عداله الراوي 
-- تمام الضبط 
-- السلامة من الشذوذ
--السلامة من العلة القادحة

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاااكِ اللهُ خيرًا كثيرًا يا غالية وأحسَنَ إليكِ()
آخر إضافةٍ لم أقرأها، لكن بإذنِ ربّي لي عودة.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> الخلاصة شروط الحديث الصحيح ستة وهى
> --السند
> --اتصال السند
> --عداله الراوي 
> -- تمام الضبط 
> -- السلامة من الشذوذ
> --السلامة من العلة القادحة



*شروط الحديث الصحيح عند المحدثين خمس شروط :

-اتصال السند
-عدالة الرواة
-تمام ضبط رواته
-سلامة الحديث من الشذوذ
-سلامة الحديث من العلة
*

----------


## أم التوائم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكن الله خيرا كثيرا، أنا أتابع مدارستكن، نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع، 
هل ممكن المتن مضبوط الشكل منسق في الوورد وفقكن الله، كي أتمكن من المتابعة جيدا
وأرجو المعذرة على قطع سير المدارسة

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكن الله خيرا كثيرا، أنا أتابع مدارستكن، نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع، 
> هل ممكن المتن مضبوط الشكل منسق في الوورد وفقكن الله، كي أتمكن من المتابعة جيدا
> وأرجو المعذرة على قطع سير المدارسة


لاباس اخيتى 
انا ليس عندى لكن ربما الاخوات لن يقصروا معك

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

جزاكِ اللهُ خيرًا أُختَنا ونفعَ بكِ...



> والشذوذ‏:‏ قد يكون في حديث واحد، وقد يكون في حديثين  منفصلين، يعني أنه لا  يشترط في الشذوذ أن يكون الرواة قد اختلفوا في حديث  واحد، بل قد يكون  الشاذ أتى في حديث آخر
> لو روى إنسان حديثاً على وجه، ورواه إنسانٌ آخر على وجه يخالف الأول، وهذا  الثاني أقوى في العدالة أو في الضبط، فيكون الأول شاذًّا‏.‏


تبارَكَ الله، ما أعظَمَهُ من حفظٍ حفِظَهُ اللهُ تعالَى لسُنّةِ رسُولِهِ صلّى اللهُ عليهِ وسلّمَ الّذي لا ينطقُ عنِ الهوَى!

للفاضِلة أمّ التّوائِم:
نسختُ المتنَ من هُنا  "مُشاركة رقم 2" إلى ملفّ ورد، ولا أدرِ لمَ لَم أستطِع رفعَهُ في المُرفقات!
http://www.islamup.com/download.php?id=165497

----------


## مروة عاشور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاكن الله خيرا كثيرا، أنا أتابع مدارستكن، نسأل الله التوفيق للجميع، 
> هل ممكن المتن مضبوط الشكل منسق في الوورد وفقكن الله، كي أتمكن من المتابعة جيدا
> وأرجو المعذرة على قطع سير المدارسة


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكِ
مُرفق ملف وورد للمتن.

----------


## أم التوائم

جزى الله خيرا الأخت: الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله، والأخت: مروة عاشور على توفير المتن.
ووفق الله الجميع لمراضيه

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

وَ‏(‏الَحسَنُ‏  )‏ الَمعْرُوفُ طُرْقاً وغَدَتْ ** رِجَالُهُ لا كالصّحيحِ اشْتَهَرَتْ 

وكُلُّ ما عَنْ رُتبةِ الُحسْنِ قَصْر ** فَهْوَ ‏(‏الضعيفُ‏)‏ وهوَ أقْسَاماً كُثُرْ 
قال المؤلف رحمه الله
و(الحسن ) عرفه  ابن الصلاح  في المقدمة بما معناه أنه:   الحديث الذي يكون جميع رواته مشهورين بالصدق والأمانة إلا أنهم لم يبلغوا  درجة رجال الحديث الصحيح لأنهم يقصرون عنهم في الحفظ والإتقان. وهم مع ذلك  أرفع درجة ممن يعد ما انفرد به من حديثه منكراً، بالأضافة إلى سلامة الحديث  من أن يكون منكراً أو شاذاً أو معللاً. 
ثم قال 
وكُلُّ ما عَنْ رُتبةِ الُحسْنِ قَصْر ** فَهْوَ ‏(‏الضعيفُ‏)‏ وهوَ أقْسَاماً كُثُرْ 
اي  الرتبة التى هى اقل من حسن هى رتبة الضعيف 
‏(‏الضعيفُ‏)‏وتعريفه  هو مالم تتوفر فيه شروط القبول
وهوَ أقْسَاماً كُثُرْ اي اقسامه كثير جدا وساتى بيانها ان شاء الله
الخلاصة
شروط الحديث الحسن هى 
--الاسناد
--اتصال الاسناد
--العدالة
--خفة الضبط
--السلامة من الشذوذ
__ السلامة من العلة القادحة
الحديث الضعيف مالم تتوفر فيه شروط الصحة والحسن
اذا حتى الان اخذانا الحديث 
الصحيح وهوقسمان 
الصحيح لذاته وهو ماسبقت شرحه
الصحيح لغيروهوالحسن اذا تعددت طرقه
والحسن ينقسم الى قسمين 
الحسن لذاته وهوماسبق شرحه
والحسن لغيره  وهو الضعيف  الذي ينجبر بوروده من طرق أخرى، إذا تعددت طرق هذا الحديث، فإنه يكون حسنا لغيره

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

تبيه 
معتمدنا فى الشرح 
كتاب شرح المنظومة البيقونية لشيخ ابن العثيمين رحمه الله
كتاب تدريب الراوى للامام السيوطى رحمه الله
شرح المنظومة البيقونية لشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير حفظه الله
شرح المنظومة البيقونية لشيخ على الحجورى

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> شروط الحديث الحسن هى 
> --الاسناد
> 1--اتصال الاسناد
> 2--العدالة
> 3--خفة الضبط
> 4--السلامة من الشذوذ
> 5__ السلامة من العلة القادحة


*
 الحديث الحسن هو الذي توفرت فيه شروط الحديث الصحيح إلا شرطا واحدا وهو ضبط الرواة، فإن راويه أقل ضبطا .*

----------


## مروة عاشور

بوركتِ أم سلمة, نتابع معكِ على بركة الله
وجزى الله أستاذتنا الفاضلة أم علي خيرًا على حُسن المتابعة.

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> *
>  الحديث الحسن هو الذي توفرت فيه شروط الحديث الصحيح إلا شرطا واحدا وهو ضبط الرواة، فإن راويه أقل ضبطا .*



اخيتى ام على تنبهت 
الى انك لم تعتبري الاسناد من شروط  صحة الحديث اوحسنه
لاحظت انك بدات بالترقيم في شروط الحسن من اتصال السند

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> اخيتى ام على تنبهت 
> الى انك لم تعتبري الاسناد من شروط  صحة الحديث اوحسنه
> لاحظت انك بدات بالترقيم في شروط الحسن من اتصال السند


أختي أم سلمة 
مادام هناك شرط : اتصال السند ،  إذن يغني عن قول ( السند ) فالضعيف كذلك له سند ....
فشروط الصحيح والحسن خمس ، ويختلفان في شرط الضبط :
عند الصحيح أن يكون الراوي ضابط
وعند الحسن خفة الضبط

وأما المتن الذي لا اسناد له لا يكون ضعيفا وإنما يطلق عليه لا أصل له ، لان الضعيف يكون له اسناد وقد يكون سبب تضعيفه سقط في الاسناد أو أن الرواة غير ثقات أو ضعف الضبط لديهم أو........ إلخ

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

> أختي أم سلمة 
> مادام هناك شرط : اتصال السند ،  إذن يغني عن قول ( السند ) فالضعيف كذلك له سند ....
> فشروط الصحيح والحسن خمس ، ويختلفان في شرط الضبط :
> عند الصحيح أن يكون الراوي ضابط
> وعند الحسن خفة الضبط
> 
> وأما المتن الذي لا اسناد له لا يكون ضعيفا وإنما يطلق عليه لا أصل له ، لان الضعيف يكون له اسناد وقد يكون سبب تضعيفه سقط في الاسناد أو أن الرواة غير ثقات أو ضعف الضبط لديهم أو........ إلخ


بوركتى اخيتى اجبت فافدت
الا انى سبق ونبهتكن ان هذاالشرح زبدة عدة شروح منها شرح الشيخ يحيى الحجوري
 اذ قال في ذكره لشروط الصحيح
الشرط الاول=ان يكون له سندفلا تعرف صحة الحديث من ضعفه الابالسند وقدذكر مسلم في مقدمتة صحيحه عدة اثار
منها
قول ابن المبارك الاسنادمن الدين ولولاالاسناد لقال من شاء ماشاء
وقول ابن سيرين ان هذا العلم دين فانظروا عمن تاخذون دينكم
وقول ابن المبارك بيننا وبينهم قوائم-يعنى الاسناد-
وللكلام بقية انصحك بقراءتها 
هذارابط تحميل الشرح
http://www.sh-yahia.net/show_books_45.html

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

*وما أُضيفَ للنبي ‏(‏الَمرْفوعُ‏  )‏ ** وما لتَابِعٍ هُوَ ‏(‏المقْطوعُ‏)   

وَ‏(‏الُمسْنَد  ‏)‏ الُمتَّصِلُ الإسنادِ مِنْ ** رَاويهِ حتَّى الُمصْطفى ولْم يَبِنْ 


قال المؤلف رحمه الله
(ومااضيف للنبي المرفوع)وقوله : " ما أضيف " معناه : المتن الذي عزي ونسب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم

أنواعه: ‏ 
‎‎ يتبين من التعريف أن أنواع المرفوع أربعة وهي:‏ 
أ. المرفوع القولي.‏ 
ب. المرفوع الفعلي.‏ 
ج. المرفوع التقريري.‏ 
‎ د. المرفوع الوصفي.‏ 
‎ أمثلته
أ. مثال المرفوع القولي: أن يقول الصحابي أو غيره: " قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا ..... "‏ 
ب. مثال المرفوع الفعلي: أن يقول الصحابي أو غيره: "فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا ... "‏ 
ج. مثال المرفوع التقريري: أن يقول الصحابي أو غيره: "فُعِلَ بحضرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كذا ... " ولا يروي إنكاره لذلك الفعل. 
د. مثال المرفوع الوصفي: أن يقول الصحابي أو غيره: "كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن الناس خلقاً ".‏
ثم قال المؤلف
وما لتَابِعٍ هُوَ ‏(‏المقْطوعُ‏)   والمقطوع هو‏:‏ ما أضيف إلى التابعي ومن بعده، هكذا سماه أهل العلم بالحديث‏.‏ 
ثم قال المؤلف 
وَ‏(‏الُمسْنَد  ‏)‏ 
**الحديث المسند هو الذي اتصل إسناده من راوية إلى منتهاه وأكثر ما يستعمل ذلك فيما جاء عن رسول الله دون ما جاء عن الصحابة وغيرهم.
*
*مثال المسند ذكر ( أبو عمر بن عبد البر الحافظ ) : أن المسند ما رفع إلى النبي خاصة .*

*وقد يكون متصلا مثل : مالك عن نافع عن ابن عمر عن رسول الله .*
*وقد يكون منقطعا مثل : مالك عن الزهري عن ابن عباس عن رسول الله*
*فهذا مسند لأنه قد أسند إلى رسول الله وهو منقطع لأن الزهري لم يسمع من ابن عباس 
الخلاصة
المرفوع هومااضيف للنبي من قول وفعل وتقرير وصفة
المقطوع هو مااضيف للتابعى  
المسند هو اتصل اسناده الى منتهاه سواء الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم او الى صحابي او الى تابعى واكثر مايطلق المسند على مااسندالى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم


*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكِ الله خيرا ،، وأضيف :








المرفوع: هو ما أضيف إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، من قول أو فعل أو صفة. وبحسب حال سنده ومتنه. قد يكون صحيحاً أو حسناً أو ضعيفاً 




الموقوف: هو ما يروى عن الصحابة رضي الله عنهم من أقوالهم وأفعالهم و تقريرهم، يوقف عليهم ولا يتجاوز بها إلى الرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنه الصحيح والحسن والضعيف.
 مثاله قول الراوي: قال علي رضي الله عنه: حدثوا الناس بما يعرفون، أتريدون أن يكذب الله ورسوله.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

للرفع

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
معذرة للانقطاع 
كانت ظروف تتطلب منى  وقتا والحمدلله
وان شاء الله سأتابع شرحها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
حياك الله ام سلمة
في انتظارك إن شاء الله

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

(‏مُسَلْسَلٌ‏)   قُلْ مَا عَلَى وَصْفٍ أتَى ** مِثْلُ أمَا والله أنْبأنِي الفَتى 

كذَاكَ قَدْ حَدَّثَنِيهِ قائِماً ** أوْ بَعْدَ أنْ حَدَّثَنِي تَبَسَّمَا 

قول الناظم :(‏مُسَلْسَلٌ‏)   قُلْ مَا عَلَى وَصْفٍ أتَى 
 تعريف المسلسل 
لغة: اسم مفعول من ‏(‏سَلسله‏)‏ إذا ربطه في سلسلة 
اصطلاحا:هو  الذي اتفق فيه الرواة، فنقلوه بصيغة معينة، أو حال معينة،يعني أن الرواة  اتفقوا فيه على وصفٍ معيَّن، إما وصف الأداء، أو وصف حال الراوي أو غير  ذلك‏
قول الناظم :...............مِثْلُ أمَا والله أنْبأنِي الفَتى 

كذَاكَ قَدْ حَدَّثَنِيهِ قائِماً ** أوْ بَعْدَ أنْ حَدَّثَنِي تَبَسَّمَا 
والمسلسل  من مباحث السند والمتن  لان التسلسل قد يكن في المتن وقد يكون في السند او في كلاهما معا

امثلة للحديث المسلسل  :
مسلسل اتفق الرواة فيه على جملة واحدة:
حديث معاذ بن جبل - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم قال  له‏:‏ «إني أحبُّك فلا تدعنَّ أن تقول دبر كل صلاة‏:‏ اللهم أعني على ذكرك  وشكرك وحُسن عبادتك»‏.‏ 

فقد تسلسل هذا الحديث وصار كل راوٍ إذا أراد أن يحدّث به غيره، قال لمن  يحدثه هذه الجملة «إني أحبُّك فلا تدعنَّ أن تقول‏.‏‏.‏‏.‏   الحديث‏
مسلسل اتفق رواته على وصف كالضحك او التبسم :
في رواية حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه، في قصة الرجل المجامع في نهار  رمضان، الذي قال بعد أن أتته الصدقة‏:‏ «يا رسول الله، أعلى أفقر مني‏؟‏  فوالله ما بين لابتيها أهل بيت أفقر مني»، فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم  حتى بدت نواجذه، فصار كل محدث يضحك إذا وصل إلى هذه الجملة، حتى تبدوا  نواجذه
مسلسل بالمحمديين :
أَخْبَرَنَا شَيْخُنَا الشَّيْخ أَبُو الْمَوَاهِبِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  الشَّيْخِ عَبْدِ الْبَاقِي الْحَنْبَلِيِّ الْبَعْلِيِّ الدِّمَشْقِيِّ،  عَنِ الشَّيْخ مُحَمَّدٍ النَّجْمِ الْغَزِّيِّ، عَنْ وَالِدِهِ بَدْرِ  الدِّينِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْغَزِّيِّ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخ الْعَارِفُ أَبُو  الْفَتْحِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي الْحَسَنِ الْمِزِّيِّ  الإِسْكَنْدَرِي  ِّ، عَنْ أُسْتَاذِ الْقُرَّاءِ شَمْسِ الدِّينِ مُحَمَّدِ  بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجَزَرِيِّ، أَخْبَرَنَا الْعَلامَةُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَرْزُوقٍ التِّلْمِسَانِي  ُّ، مُشَافَهَةً،  أَخْبَرَنَا الْقَاضِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْحُسَيْنِيُّ،  أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْحُصَيْنُ  التِّلْمِسَانِي  ُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  الْبُرُوَائِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّيْخ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ  الصُّوفِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّائِيُّ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَاحِد الدَّقَّاقُ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْكِيزَائِيُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ  بِالتُّرَائِيِّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَافِظُ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدِ  بْنِ مَنْدَهْ، أَنْبَأنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ كَاتِبُ الْوَاقِدِيِّ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ بِشْرٍ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الأنْصَارِيُّ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ، عَنْ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ، وَيُقَالَ  اسْمُهُ مُحَمَّدٌ، عَنْ مَوْلاهُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ  جَحْشٍ الْمَدَنَيِّ، صَاحِبِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ: أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَرَّ  فِي السُّوقِ بِرَجُلٍ مَكْشُوفٌ فَخِذَهُ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّم:((*" غَطِّ فَخِذَكَ إِنَّهَا عَوْرَةٌ))
فائدة المسلسل :*
1- أنه  يدل على مزيد من الضبط والإتقان، وذلك أن نَقْلَ الراوي حال شيخه وهيئته  التي حدثه عليها، وكذا حكايته الواقعة التي حدثه شيخه فيها؛ كل ذلك يدل على  ضبطه لما روى .


2- أن بعض صور المسلسل يدفع الانقطاع والتدليس – وهو غاية المقصد من هذا النوع ،كالمسلسل بـ " حدثني ، وأخبرني " فإنه لايُتَصَوَّر فيه الانقطاع والتدليس  ، مالم يقع وهم في ذلك ، وكذا ما جاء في الفائدة الأولى؛فإن ذلك يدل على  الاتصال ، والله أعلم .


3- أن المسلسل بالأئمة الحفاظ المتقنين أقوى في الثبوت من غيره ، وإذا توبع أفاد العلم النظري ، قاله الحافظ في " النـزهة " 


4-وذكر ابن دقيق العيد أنه قد يكون فيه اقتداء بالنبي – صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم – فيما فعل

هل يلزم من الحديث المسلسل ان يكون صحيحا؟
الجواب:  أن هذا ليس بلازم، فقد يكون الحديث المسلسل صحيحًا ، أو حسنا أو ضعيفا ،  بل أكثر الأحاديث المسلسلة ضعيفة، كما ذكر ذلك جماعة من أهل العلم،بل قال الحافظ الذهبي – رحمه الله – " وعامة المسلسلات واهية ، وأكثرها  باطلة لكذب رواتها ، وأقواها المسلسل بقراءة سور الصف والدمشقيين ،  والمسلسل بالمصريين، والمسلسل بالمحمدين إلى ابن شهاب " .

 وليس  المراد من كونها ضعيفة ضعف أصل المتن ، بل المراد: أن الضعف فيها من جهة  تسلسلها على صفة معينة، أما متنها فقد يكون صحيحًا ، وقد يكون ضعيفا.
ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ
الشرح مؤخوذ من شرح ابن العثيمين رحمه الله للمنظومة البيقونية بالاضافة الى بعض الفوائد من نخبة الفكر وغيرها

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*قال السيوطي رحمه الله في تدريب الراوي ( 2 / 642 - 643) :
وأفضله ما دل على الاتصال في السماع ، وعدم التدليس .
.... وقد ينقطع تسلسله في وسطه أو أوله أو آخره .*

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

*قال الناظم رحمه الله** :**
عَزِيزٌ مَروي اثنيِن أو ثلاثه                مشهورٌ مروي فوق ما ثلاثه
معنعنٌ كعن سعيدٍ عن كَرَمْ              ومبهمٌ ما فيه راو لم يُسَمْ* 
قوله :*عَزِيزٌ مَروي اثنيِن أو ثلاثه** 
**تعريف العزيز**:**
**لغة**:* *مأخوذ من عز اذا قوى ويأتى بمعانى اخرى كالقوة والغلبة والمنعة والندرة* *
**اصطلاحا*:*ما رواه اثنان عن اثنين عن اثنين إلى أن يصل إلى منتهى السند (وهذا المشهور عند اهل الحديث**)
سؤال :* *هل العزيز شرط للصحيح؟**
**الجواب** :ليس شرط للصحيح
سؤال :كيف يجاب على من يقول ان الشهادة لاتصح الا باثنين ؟
الجواب :أن هذا خبٌر، وليس بشهادة، والخبر يكفي فيه الواحد، بدليل أن المؤذن يؤذن، ويفطر الناس على أذانه، مع أنه واحد، لأن هذا خبر ديني يكفي فيه الواحد
قوله :.................مشهورٌ مروي فوق ما ثلاثه

تعريف المشهور:
لغة :**هو اسم مفعول من ( شهرت الأمر ) إذا أعلنته و أظهرته ؛ وسمى بذلك لظهوره*
اصطلاحا:*ما رواه ثلاثة فأكثر ـ فى كل طبقة ـ ما لم يبلغ حد التواتر* *
**انواع المشهور**:
**1**ـمشهور بين أهل الحديث خاصة ومثاله**  (* *أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قنت شهرا على رعل وذكوان ) أخرجه الشيخان** .* 
*2**ـ مشهور بين أهل الحديث والعلماء والعوام ومثاله* *(* *المسلم من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده** )**متفق عليه** .*  *3**ـ مشهور بين الفقهاء ومثاله حديث* *(* *أبغض الحلال عند الله الطلاق** )**ضعفه الالبانى رحمه الله تعالى*  *4**ـ مشهور بين الأصوليون ومثاله حديث* *(* *رفع عن امتى الخطأ والنسيان وما استكرهوا عليه** )*  *5* *ـ مشهور بين النحاة ومثاله حديث** (**نعم العبد صهيب لو لم بخف الله لم يعصه**)* *لا أصل له** .*  *6**ـ مشهور بين العامة ومثاله حديث* *(* *حب الوطن من الإيمان**)**حديث موضوع مكذوب* ايضا(خيرالاسماء ماحمّدوماعبّد)) هذا لااصل له *
**قول الناظم رحمه الله تعالى**معنعنٌ كعن سعيدٍ عن كَرَمْ* 
تعريف المعنعن:
*لغة :* *المعنعن اسم مفعول من عَنْعَن  بمعنى قال  عَنْ ، عَنْ  .*  *اصطلاحاً:** قول الراوي:فلان عن فلان .*
*هناك نوع آخر مثله وهو المؤنن، وهو ما روي بلفظ (أن)، مثل أن يقول: حدثني فلان أن فلاناً قال: أن فلاناً قال... إلخ
**حكم:** المعنعن والمؤنن هو: الاتصال، إلا ممن عُرف بالتدليس، فإنه لا يُحكم باتصاله إلا بعد أن يُصرح بالسماع في موضع آخر.*
قال الناظم رحمه الله تعالى :...................*ومبهمٌ ما فيه راو لم يُسَمْ 
**تعريف المبهم:*
لغة:اسم مفعول مشتق من الإبهام وهو الخفاء , يُقال : ليل بَهِيم , لخفاء ما فيه من الرؤية 
اصطلاحا:*كل ما فيه راوٍ لم يُسم معناه أي: ما كان في السند راوٍ لم يسمّ.* 
*حكم** الحديث المبهم أنه موقوف حتى يتبين من هو هذا المبهم إلا الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم فإن المبهم منهم مقبول*
 تنبيه:*المبهم هو: كل ما فيه راوٍ لم يُسم، أما ما كان الحديث فيه عن رجل لم يسمَّ مثل حديث أنس ٍ ـ رضي الله عنه ـ  قال: دخل أعرابي يوم الجمعة والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم يخطب.. الحديث، فالأعرابي هنا مبهم، لكنه لا يدخل في التعريف الذي معنا، لأن الأعرابي هنا لم يحدث بالحديث، ولكنه تُحدِّث عنه*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*- سمي بذلك - العزيز- : إما لقلة وجوده وندرته ، وإما لقوته ، بمجيئه من طريق آخر .
- العزيز اصطلاحا : أن لايقل رواته عن اثنين في جميع طبقات السند .
- لم يصنف العلماء مصنفات خاصة بالحديث العزيز ، والظاهر أن ذلك لقلته ، ولعدم حصول فائدة مهمة من تلك المصنفات.*

المصدر : تيسير مصطلح الحديث للطحان .

----------


## أم التوائم

جزاكن الله الخير الكثير، انتفعت كثيرا بالمدارسة!
واصلن وصلكن الله بدار كرامته

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

قال الناظم رحمه الله :
وكُلُّ مَا قَلَّت رِجَالُهُ ‏(‏عَلا‏)‏ ** وضِدُّهُ ذَاكَ الذِي قَدْ ‏(‏نَزَلا‏)‏ 

ومَا أضَفْتَهُ إلى الأصْحَابِ مِنْ ** قَوْلٍ وفعْلٍ فهْوَ ‏(‏مَوْقُوفٌ‏)   زُكِنْ 

قوله رحمه الله:
وكُلُّ مَا قَلَّت رِجَالُهُ ‏(‏عَلا‏)‏ ** وضِدُّهُ ذَاكَ الذِي قَدْ ‏(‏نَزَلا‏)‏ 
تعريف  العلو والنزول لغة واصطلاحا:
العلو:اسم فاعل من العلو 
نزلا:اسم فاعل من النزول
*اصطلاحا :*
* 1 - الإسناد العالي : هو ما كان قريبا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - بأن يقل عدد الرواة بالنسبة إلى سند آخر يرد به ذلك الحديث بعينه بعدد  كثير أو بالنسبة لمطلق الأسانيد.*
* 2 - الإسناد النازل : هو ما يقابل العالي بكثرة عدد رواته بالنسبة إلى سند آخر يرد به ذلك الحديث بعدد أقل*
من الافضل الاسناد العالى ام النازل؟
* العبرة بصحة السند لا بقربه, فإنه لا التفات إلى عالي الإسناد مع وجود ضعف أو وضع فيه.*  * وإذا كان الإسناد العالي صحيحا كان أجلها وأعظمها فإنه كلما كثرت رجال السند تطرق إليه الخطأ, وكلما قصر السند كان أسلم
انواع العلو:
*
علو العدد‏:‏ ما كان فيه عدد الرجال أقل‏.‏ 

علو الصفة ‏:‏ ما كان حال الرجال فيه أقوى وأعلى من جهة الحفظ والعدالة‏.‏ 
وقوله رحمه الله تعالى :
ومَا أضَفْتَهُ إلى الأصْحَابِ مِنْ ** قَوْلٍ وفعْلٍ فهْوَ ‏(‏مَوْقُوفٌ‏)   زُكِنْ 

الشرح :ومَا أضَفْتَهُ إلى الأصْحَابِ 
اي مااضفته ايها الراوى الى صحابة  رسول الله صلى الله عيه وسلم من قول وفعل  فهو الموقوف زكن اي علم 
اذن:
الموقوف :هومااضيف الى الصحابي من قول او فعل


*
*

----------


## أم التوائم

وفقك الله ماذا يعني 
زُكِنْ؟ 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

زكن اخية اي علم بضم العين 
اي علم ان مارواه الرواى من قول اوفعل  للصحابي يسمى عند المحدثين الموقوف

----------


## أم التوائم

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا

----------


## أم التوائم

موضوع مميز حقا..

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

قال الناظم رحمه الله تعالى:
(‏وَمُرْسلٌ‏)‏ مِنهُ الصَّحَابُّي سَقَطْ ** وقُلْ ‏(‏غَريبٌ‏)‏ ما رَوَى رَاوٍ فَقَطْ 

وكلُّ مَا لْم يَتَّصِلْ بِحَالِ ** إسْنَادُهُ ‏(‏مُنْقَطِعُ‏  )‏ الأوْصَالِ 
قوله رحمه الله تعالى:
(‏وَمُرْسلٌ‏)‏ مِنهُ الصَّحَابُّي سَقَطْ 
تعريف المرسل :
لغة:المطلق، ومنه أرسل الناقة في المرعى، أي أطلقها 
اصطلاحا:ما رفعه التابعي الى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
حكمه : من أقسام الضعيف؛ لأن الواسطة بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم وبين من رفعه مجهول
ويستثنى من ذلك : مرسل الصحابي لان الصحابة كلهم عدول  مثاله  (حديث عائشة عن النبي  كان يتحنث الليالي ذوات العدد في غار حراء ثم يرجع إلى أهله ...إلخ ) رواه البخاري ومسلم
فعائشة رضي الله عنه لم تحضر زمن بداية نزول الوحى فلا بد ان تكون قد سمعته بواسطة
قوله رحمه الله تعالى:
وقُلْ ‏(‏غَريبٌ‏)‏ ما رَوَى رَاوٍ فَقَطْ 
تعريف الغريب:
لغة :الغريب مشتق من الغربة، والغريب في البلد هو الذي ليس من أهلها‏
اصطلاحا:ما رواه راوٍ واحد فقط، حتى ولو كان الصحابي او بتعريف اخرهو الذي وقع فيه وجه من وجوه التفرد
انواع التفرد:
تفرد نسبي : هو أن يتفرد أحد الرواة برواية حديث معين عن  شيخه ، ولا يشاركه في الرواية عن شيخه أحد ، رغم أن الحديث مروي من طرق عدة  ، وأن هذا الشيخ قد تابعه كثيرون ، غير أن تلاميذ هذا الشيخ لم يرو أحد  منهم الحديث عنه إلا راو واحد .

تفرد مطلق:الحديث الذي لا يُعرف عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا بإسناد  واحد
ويمثل له العلماء بحديث : ( إنما الأعمال بالنيات ) هذا  الحديث ليس له إلا إسناد واحد مستقيم ، يرويه يحيى بن سعيد الأنصاري ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي ، عن علقمة بن وقاص الليثي ، عن عمر بن الخطاب
حكمه:والغريب قد يكون صحيحاً، وقد يكون ضعيفاً، لكن الغالب على الغرائب أنها تكون ضعيفة
قوله رحمه الله تعالى:
وكلُّ مَا لْم يَتَّصِلْ بِحَالِ ** إسْنَادُهُ ‏(‏مُنْقَطِعُ‏  )‏ الأوْصَالِ 
قوله ‏(‏وكل ما‏):أي كل حديث 
وقوله  لْم يتصلْ بحال ** إسْنَادُهُ مُنْقَطِعُ الأوصَالِ: ‏ أي أن كل حديث لم يتصل إسناده بأي حال من الأحوال فإنه يسمى منقطعاً
اقسام الانقطاع في الاسناد:
1ـأن يكون الانقطاع من أول السند وهذا يسمى المعلق
2ـ أن يكون الانقطاع من آخر السند‏وهذا يسمى المرسل 
3ـ أن يكون الانقطاعُ من أثناء السند بواحد فقط‏ وهذا يسمى المنقطع 
4ـ أن يكون الانقطاعُ من أثناء السند بإثنين فأكثر على التوالي‏ وهذا بسمى المعضل 
حكمه: هو من قسم الضعيف؛ لأن من شرط الصحيح، اتصال السند

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

قال الناظم رحمه الله تعالى:
(‏والُمعْضَلُ‏)   السَّاقِطُ مِنْهُ اثْنَانِ ** ومَا أتى ‏(‏مُدَلَّساً‏  )‏ نَوعَانِ 

الأوَّل الإسْقاطُ للشَّيخِ وأنْ ** يَنْقُلَ مَّمنْ فَوْقَهُ بعَنْ وأنْ 

والثَّانِ لا يُسْقِطُهُ لكنْ يَصِفْ ** أوْصَافَهُ بما بهِ لا يَنْعَرِفْ
قوله رحمه الله تعالى:
(‏والُمعْضَلُ‏)   السَّاقِطُ مِنْهُ اثْنَانِ 
تعريف المعضل :
لغة: اسم مفعول من اعضله بمعنى اعياه
اصطلاحا: هوما سقط من اسناده اثنان اوأكثر على التوالى 
حكمه : هومن قسم الضعيف لانعدام شرط الاتصال
قال الناظم رحمه الله تعالى:..............ومَا أتى ‏(‏مُدَلَّساً‏  )‏ نَوعَانِ 
تعريف الحديث المدلس اوالتدليس:
لغة: مأخوذ من التدليس، وأصله من الدُّلسة وهي الظلمة، والتدليس في البيع هو أن يُظهر المبيع بصفةٍ أحسن مما هو عليه في الواقع، مثل أن يصري اللبن في ضرع البهيمة، أو أن يصبغ الجدار بأصباغ يظنُّ الرائي أنّه جديد، وهو ليس كذلك
اصطلاحا :ينقسم الى قسمين وقد ذكرهما الناظم رحمه الله تعالى:
القسم الاول :ذكره بقوله رحمه الله الأوَّل الإسْقاطُ للشَّيخِ وأنْ ** يَنْقُلَ مَّمنْ فَوْقَهُ بعَنْ وأنْ 
وهذا يسمى تدليس التسوية بان يسقط الراوي شيخه، ويروي عمن فوقه بصيغة ظاهرها الاتصال وهو شرانواع التدليس لان الساقط قد يكون ضعيفا 
القسم الثانى :ذكره رحمه الله بقوله
والثَّانِ لا يُسْقِطُهُ لكنْ يَصِفْ ** أوْصَافَهُ بما بهِ لا يَنْعَرِفْ
الثاني لا يسقطه لكن يصف أوصافه بما به لا ينعرف مثل أن يسمي أحد شيوخه باسم غير اسمه، أو بلقبٍ غير لقبه، وهو لا يمكن أن يُعرف إلا بذلك الذي لم يسمه به، أو يصفُهُ بصفةٍ عامة كمن يقول‏:‏ حدثني من أنفه بين عينيه، أو حدثني من جلس للتحديث‏.‏ 
اسباب التدليس :هناك بعض الأسباب تحمل الراوي على التدليس‏:‏ كأن يريد الراوي أن يخفي نفسه لئلا يُقال عنه أنه أخذ عن هذا الشيخ مثلاً، أو أخفى ذلك لغرض سياسي، أو لأنه يخشى على نفسه من سلطان أو نحوه، أو لغير ذلك من الأسباب الأخرى، أو لأجل أن الشيخ الذي أسقطه غير مقبول الرواية، إما لكونه ضعيف الحفظ، أو لكونه قليل الدين، أو لأن شيخه الذي روى عنه أقل مرتبة منه، أو ما أشبه ذلك‏.‏ 
المهم أن أغراض إسقاط الشيخ كثيرة غير محصورة، لكن أسوأها أن يكون الشيخ غير عدل، فيسقطه من أجل أن يصبح الحديث مقبولاً، لأن هذا يترتب عليه أحكام شرعية كثيرة، وربما يكون الحديث مكذوباً من قبل الشيخ الساقط‏.‏ 
حكمــــــــــــ  ــه:لا يقبل حديث المدلس، ولو كان الراوي ثقة، إلا إذا صرح بالتحديث وقال‏:‏ حدثني فلان، أو سمعت فلاناً، فحينئذ يكون متصلاً‏.‏ ‏

----------


## ام سلمة الجزائرية

قال الناظم رحمه الله تعالى:
ومَا يَخالِفُ ثِقةٌ فيهِ الَملا ** فـ‏(‏الشَّاذُّ  )‏ و‏(‏الَمقْلوبُ  )‏ قِسْمَانِ تَلا 

إبْدَالُ راوٍ ما بِرَاوٍ قِسْمُ ** وقَلْبُ إسْنَادٍ لمتنٍ قِسْمُ 
قوله رحمه الله تعالى:
ومَا يَخالِفُ ثِقةٌ فيهِ الَملا ** فـ‏(‏الشَّاذُّ  )‏ و‏(‏الَمقْلوبُ  )‏ قِسْمَانِ تَلا 
تعريف الحديث الشاذ:
لغة: المنفرد ، أو الخارج عن الجماعة و الشَّاذُّ ما خالف القاعدة أو القياس
اصطلاحا:ما خالف فيه الثقة من هو أرجح منه عدداً، أو عدالة، أو ضبطاً‏
قال ابن حجرفي النزهة :هو مخالفة المقبول لمن هو ارجح منه
قال الشافعى:هوان يروى الثقة حديثا يخالف ماروى الناس وليس من ذلك  ان يروى مالم يرويه غيره
قال الحاكم: هوماتفرد به ثقة من الثقات وليس له اصل متابع لذلك الثقة
يقابل الشاذ : المحفوظ
سؤال:اين يكون الشذوذ؟
الجواب: قديكون الشذوذ في المتن اوالسند اوكليهما معا
حكم الحديث الشاذ: الحديث الشاذ من قسم الضعيف 

قوله رحمه الله تعالى:

  ...........................و  (‏الَمقْلوبُ‏)  ‏ قِسْمَانِ تَلا 

إبْدَالُ راوٍ ما بِرَاوٍ قِسْمُ ** وقَلْبُ إسْنَادٍ لمتنٍ قِسْمُ 
تعريف الحديث المقلوب:
لغة: تحويل الشئ عن وجهه
اصطلاحا:  ذكرالمؤلف رحمه الله تعالى قسماه فعرف الاول بقوله:
إبْدَالُ راوٍ ما بِرَاوٍ قِسْمُ :وهو ما يُسمَّى بقلب الإسناد‏.‏ 
مثلاً‏:‏ إذا قال‏:‏ حدثني يوسف عن يعقوب، فيقلبُ الإسناد ويقول‏:‏ حدثني  يعقوب عن يوسف، وهذا أكثر ما يقعُ خطأ، إما لنسيان أو غيره، لأنه لا توجد  فائدة في تعمد ذلك‏.‏ 
وعرف الثانى بقوله:.....................وقَل  بُ إسْنَادٍ لمتنٍ قِسْمُ 
يعني أن يُقلب إسناد المتن لمتن آخر
مثاله‏:‏ رجل روى حديثاً‏:‏ من طريق زيد، عن عمرو، عن خالد، وحديثاً آخر‏:‏  من طريق بكر، عن سعد، عن حاتم، فجعل الإسناد الثاني للحديث الأول، وجعل  الإسناد الأول للحديث الثاني، فهذا يُسمَّى قلب إسناد المتن، والغالب أنه  يقعُ عمداً للاختبار، أي لأجل أن يُختبر المحدِّث‏ كمافعله اهل بغداد مع البخاري رحمه الله تعالى.‏ 
حكمـــــــه: المقلوب من قسم الضعيف، لأنه يدل على عدم ضبط الراوي‏.‏

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك ام سلمة الجزائرية 


ينقسم المقلوب إلى قسمين :
1- مقلوب السند
2- مقلوب المتن

أما مقلوب السند له صورتان :
الصورة الأولى وهو كما ذكرت الأخت ام سلمة ، أن يقدم الراوي ويؤخر في اسم أحد الرواة واسم أبيه . 
والثاني أن يبدل الراوي شخصا بآخر كحديث مشهور عن سهيل بن أبي صالح فيجعله الراوي عن الأعمش ، بقصد الإغراب ، وهذا النوع يطلق على راويه أنه يسرق الحديث .

ومقلوب المتن له صورتان :
الصورة الأولى : أن يقدم الراوي ويؤخر في بعض متن الحديث .
والثاني كما ذكرت الأخت أن يجعل الراوي متن هذا الحديث على إسناد آخر ، وإسناده يجعله لمتن آخر ، بقصد الامتحان وغيره .

وأسباب القلب تختلف ومنها : قصد الإغراب ، الامتحان ، الوقوع من غير قصد في الخطأ والغلط .

حكم القلب يختلف بحسب السبب الحامل عليه . أما حكم الحديث المقلوب فهو من أنواع الضعيف المردود لأنه مخالف لرواية الثقات .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

نفع الله بكن جميعا ، وبارك فيكن .

----------

